# 2007 Mercedes-Benz E-Class Wagon - Hybrid Audio & Audison Thesis



## krotzn (Nov 19, 2011)

Here is my 2007 Mercedes-Benz E-Class Wagon. 

Comand NTG 1 HU
Audison BitOne
2x Audiosn Thesis Quattro 
HAT L1 Pro R2
HAT L3 SE
HAT L6 SE
Hertz Mille ML2500 subwoofer
Stinger SPP 2150

Currently I am trying to fulfill my Full-DA-dream but there is no interface on the market that works with my original HU connected to the most-ring.

Here is the build-scheme:


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

looking forward to the build log sir


----------



## krotzn (Nov 19, 2011)

Some pictures of the beginning. I started last year with a Audison srx5 (later a Audison Lrx5.1k, an exact WCA-263 BRR subwoofer and the Hertz Mille front-system:


----------



## krotzn (Nov 19, 2011)

This was the result:


----------



## metalball (Sep 8, 2010)

Baller parts!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

What's wrong with the Hertz speakers


Is it out with the old and in way the new

:snacks:


----------



## krotzn (Nov 19, 2011)

trojan fan said:


> What's wrong with the Hertz speakers


Nothing. But I wanted something new. So I bought the Thesis 3-way-speakers. But one of the tweeters was broken and audison had no more parts for a repair. So I decided to test the Hybrid Audio Sytsems speakers. Thats it...

Here a picture of the new parts:


----------



## krotzn (Nov 19, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the wiring:


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

can you link the mobridge to get full DA?


----------



## krotzn (Nov 19, 2011)

tuner culture said:


> can you link the mobridge to get full DA?


I had the Audison DA 1 Bit. It is identical to the mobridge M1000-M-DA1. I am since july 2011 in contact with mobridge and they promised it will work, but still there is no update availlable for my car. So it's quite frustrating... 

Here a pic of the DA1Bit:


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm confused, seem looks like you have two different builds running together


----------



## krotzn (Nov 19, 2011)

trojan fan said:


> I'm confused, seem looks like you have two different builds running together


No. Just some pics from the start with wiring and so on. I am actually preparing the pics of my actual setup.


----------



## krotzn (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok.

Here are the pics of my actual setup.

My front-system:


----------



## krotzn (Nov 19, 2011)

and here some pics of the trunk:


----------



## tuner culture (Jul 14, 2010)

My friend is running all thesis system in his Audi A5 - linked with Mobridge and it work seamless with Full digital...... hopefully they get you a updated version for your car.


Nice looking system, clean wiring. is that box bandpass?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow a Mercedes .Benz wagon that is a manual, love it....


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

very cool


----------



## krotzn (Nov 19, 2011)

tuner culture said:


> Nice looking system, clean wiring. is that box bandpass?


Right. 20l closed and 40l bass-reflex.


----------



## krotzn (Nov 19, 2011)

Coppertone said:


> Wow a Mercedes .Benz wagon that is a manual, love it....


Don't know what's so funny on that. I would like to have an automatic gear shift but it's just the manual... :blush:


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

WOW!!! that is a very nice install...thank you for sharing it with us


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

krotzn said:


> Don't know what's so funny on that. I would like to have an automatic gear shift but it's just the manual... :blush:


That is because here in the US we don't get the manual and we would want one so it is rare to see it thats all.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

I am in love with this new setup, absolutely stellar! One question for you, are the midrange enclosures sealed or do they vent into the door cavity?


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

VERY nice & classy install! Great front stage work, all drivers seem perfectly on axis!


----------



## krotzn (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you all. I'll try to post later some more pics of the build...


----------



## krotzn (Nov 19, 2011)

Thrill_House said:


> One question for you, are the midrange enclosures sealed or do they vent into the door cavity?


They vent into the door. => Free-Air


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HDe


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I really like the twist on what you have done with the front stage vs what seems like everyone else is going. With the mid and tweet in the same pillar. This does seem to make it more compact. How do you think they sound vs all in the a pillar. I know it wouldn't make much diff with time alignment. But IMHO the less you have to TA the better the overall sound with not so much correction.

GREAT WORK!

CHEERS,
SCOTT


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks awesome!

How come you didn't run digital from the bitone.1 to the amps?


----------



## krotzn (Nov 19, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> I really like the twist on what you have done with the front stage vs what seems like everyone else is going. With the mid and tweet in the same pillar. This does seem to make it more compact. How do you think they sound vs all in the a pillar. I know it wouldn't make much diff with time alignment. But IMHO the less you have to TA the better the overall sound with not so much correction.
> 
> GREAT WORK!
> 
> ...


I have the feeling that the stage is gone larger withe the mids in the triangle. I was never thinking of installing all speakers in the a-pillar. It would ruin the optic impression...

The only option I had, was to build the mids into the dash, but it was to much work to get the dash out of the car...


----------



## krotzn (Nov 19, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> How come you didn't run digital from the bitone.1 to the amps?


Just only because of the problems with the DA 1 Bit.

I am waiting till next month, to get new infos from mobridge. If they don't manage the problems I have, I will get my full-DA with an Alpine dve-5207 1din-dvd-player which is rmotable with my HU via the navlinkz-Interface. The dve-2507 has an optical out and will be connected to the digatil-in of the BitOne. Then I will also connect the amps digital with the BitOne. 

So everything is prepared and there is not much work to get a full-DA-system. But still I am hoping on mobridge...


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

krotzn said:


> Just only because of the problems with the DA 1 Bit.
> 
> I am waiting till next month, to get new infos from mobridge. If they don't manage the problems I have, I will get my full-DA with an Alpine dve-5207 1din-dvd-player which is rmotable with my HU via the navlinkz-Interface. The dve-2507 has an optical out and will be connected to the digatil-in of the BitOne. Then I will also connect the amps digital with the BitOne.
> 
> So everything is prepared and there is not much work to get a full-DA-system. But still I am hoping on mobridge...


I see...I've done one, but with analog input and digital out. Really helped drop the noise floor with just digital to the amps. so, I thought you could still do the same now, then wait for the digital input later.


----------



## krotzn (Nov 19, 2011)

I know. I need only two cables to link the BitOne digital with my amps.

Next week I'll ne on holiday. When I am back I'll try it. If my wife allows because we are expecting our child #2 in may... 

My next work is to install three fans to cool my amps...


----------



## krotzn (Nov 19, 2011)

Before I start posting the photos which were made during the install, I just want to show you the tweeters in the back-doors:


----------



## krotzn (Nov 19, 2011)

So. Let's start with the work on the roof and the backdoor.

When we did this I used the chance to do the wire-work for my rear camera.


----------



## jab4au (May 31, 2010)

Choice install, sir! Very well done!!


----------



## krotzn (Nov 19, 2011)

and here some more pics:


----------



## krotzn (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## krotzn (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

No time to read the thread thoroughly now, but I'm subscribing seeing as a) this looks like a wonderful install and b) I have the 4-door pre-facelift version of the same car - mine too, a manual.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Very meticulous! Attention to detail and those metal mounting rings are special.
HAT drivers look beautifull in them!

Did you try or even see a need to decouple either the drivers or the metal rings?
Or did you instead go for very tight coupling of each drivers (since it essentially achieves the same thing).

Thank you for sharing your great build!


----------



## krotzn (Nov 19, 2011)

sydmonster said:


> Very meticulous! Attention to detail and those metal mounting rings are special.
> HAT drivers look beautifull in them!
> 
> Did you try or even see a need to decouple either the drivers or the metal rings?
> ...


The metal mounting rings were especialy made for me. I was searching for those rings like they are in Scott's HAT-show-car but they were not buyable. So we made those rings and the grills by ourself.

No there was no need to decouple. Just tried it and it works perfect...

Here are some more pictures:


----------



## krotzn (Nov 19, 2011)

and here are the last pictures I have:


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

! Fantastic!! 

You should post on the Hybrid Audio forum!!


----------



## krotzn (Nov 19, 2011)

Today the fans were build in. I hope the amps will be cooler then before:






































Also I made photos of the rear-camera:




















And then there was a panel around the sub that had to be covered:


----------



## krotzn (Nov 19, 2011)

Today I got the alpine dvd-player.

So its the first step for full-DA.


----------



## Xandr (Jan 17, 2011)

Great car, great job!

For those from US, I'm 100% sure that this Benz is a diesel one.
Am I right krotzn?


----------



## markn05 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have an 05 mercedes clk-500 with the 7.1 logic system. I also purchased the mobridge piece hoping to have a "factory" looking full DA system. After 2 months of talking with mobridge and audison about the piece they could not figure out a solution. So i sent it back.......no DA now. 

Awesome build tho, Im running audison and HAT also


----------



## krotzn (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, it's a Diesel.

@markn05: I had the Audison DA 1 Bit since july 2011. Also I was in contact with mobridge and they promised me multiple times that the DA1 / DA2 will work in my car. I schould wait on an update. Unfortunately I am still waiting on that update!

So I decided to buy the alpine-dvd-player which has an optical out. It is remotable over my Comand-HU with the c.logic-Interface. At the moment I am waiting an my cables for the digital wiring.

As soon as I get them I will try to get my full-DA-system. It's not the best way but I am sure that it will work fine.

I saw your car but would like to see more pictures of your build. Which amps do you have? The new Voce's?


OOHHH. I didn't mention that all you can see, was build at a friends-shop in germany. Everything was done in about 8-10 days! Speaker City - Start

Thanks for all your positive feedback!


----------



## krotzn (Nov 19, 2011)

I changed my setup. Got a new Thesis Due bridged for my subwoofer:


----------



## knowledge (Dec 13, 2010)

very dope


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Very Nice install! And since no one else commented ill be the first to give props on the Alienware computer
What a shame that the thesis tweeter was damaged, they are exceptional speakers, Hopefully you get a chance to grab a pair again some time. I love mine on my thesis amps!!
None the less very clean and impressive install!!


----------



## metalball (Sep 8, 2010)

Very impressive install. Looks like a large car to install sound proofing!


----------



## krotzn (Nov 19, 2011)

The dvd-player was build in a few month ago and since then I got a running Full-DA-System:






































and I got a new wood steering wheel (love it):


----------



## XaznKewLguyX (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats pretty sick!!


----------



## krotzn (Nov 19, 2011)

Then I got a third Thesis... 





















And last but not least the L6SE came out and is now mounted on the door-panel which had to be covered with leather...


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Niiiiiice!!!


----------



## bongbut (May 15, 2012)

very solid build.
well,I think that I will spend alot money and time when I do follow your build with nice stuffs above.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

AWESOME JOB!

the big question - how does it sound? 

im sure any set of speakers installed this well would sound just as good


----------

